# Anyone have a US Stove Company stove?



## albertj03 (Aug 19, 2010)

I just started looking for a new stove to replace my little CFM stove. I noticed these stoves at Lowes and just saw them on the Tractor Supply website. They look nice and the price is right. Anyone have any experience with them?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/home-i...states-stove-2012-magnolia-wood-stove-3173129

http://www.tractorsupply.com/home-i...states-stove-2000-pedestal-wood-stove-1098917

http://www.usstove.com/index.php


----------



## ANeat (Aug 19, 2010)

No opinion one way or the other but there is a wealth of information here to help you decide

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/26046/

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/52740/


----------



## cmonSTART (Aug 19, 2010)

Personally I'm not so much a fan.  The EPA models are better than the non though.


----------



## summit (Aug 19, 2010)

stay away fro the epa exemp ones, should be fine


----------



## albertj03 (Aug 20, 2010)

I went to Tractor Supply today to check out these stoves in person. They seem like they are well put together, sturdy and good looking stoves. The Magnolia has a huge fire box that seems to be designed to load N/S. The one thing I don't like about it is that the door and opening are small. Seems strange to have a stove with a large firebox but a small opening to load the wood. 

The Country Hearth stove has a decent sized firebox that is really wide but not as big as the Magnolia. It has a larger door and opening than the Magnolia though. 

Just by looking these stoves over for 10 - 15 minutes in the store they seem be a pretty good value for $899 and $699 with a blower included.

Magnolia











Country Hearth


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 21, 2010)

You can find Englander stoves for close to the same price. You don't have to ask for an opinion on those. Everybody seems satisfied.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 21, 2010)

I would stay away from that little one. Not radiusing those corners of the door opening in the firebox is just cracks waiting to happen.


----------



## ANeat (Aug 21, 2010)

FWIW Im pretty new at this but I notice many of the more expensive stoves are more "serviceable"   For example Ive seen many where the top of the stove can be unbolted and the baffle replaced if/when needed. (Or the baffle removed from the inside)   Now Im not sure if that is a common need or occourance.    Now on the Magnolia it seems like it is basicly welded shut rendering any access to the baffle a non issue.

  I also noticed in the Specs of the Magnolia that the efficiency seems a bit lower and the emmisions higher than other similar "EPA" stoves.


  For example the Magnolia,  5.7gph emmisions and 65% efficiency rating

  Something similar sized I could find real quick,  The PE Spectrum Classic,  3.4gph emmisions and 82% efficiency.

  Dont know how much any of that will matter in the final decision.  If the Magnolia was sitting there and I was cold I would be chucking the wood in it


----------



## Todd (Aug 21, 2010)

I saw them at Farm & Fleet right next to the Englanders. I think the Englanders look a little more stout but cost a bit more. The baffle systems are similar and I don't like the ceramic baffle boards, I'd rather have a s/s or fire brick baffle in there. Lopi has the Republic stoves that I believe are in the same price range maybe a little higher and have a better baffle system imo.


----------



## madhattie (Aug 22, 2010)

summit said:
			
		

> stay away fro the epa exemp ones, should be fine



I'm wondering why you say this. More info would be appreciated.

I'm renting a house and just before I moved in the landlord had a wood stove installed. It's a United States Stove Company model 2007b (with the blower). I have used wood stoves before but never one of these. I downloaded the manual from the company's web site and it does say "EXEMPT PER EPA METHOD 28A". 

I'm wondering how to operate this one most efficiently. The only info the manual provided was for installation instructions and parts.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

madhattie said:
			
		

> summit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epa exempt units have wide open fixed air inlets in lieu of a 2ndry burner: i.e you can't shut them down. These units will not give you a good long burn, and burn up fuel pretty quickly unless you "modify them", thus making them burn very dirty. You can use 'em, but it's feast or famine, raging hot or no burn at all. I'd shy away from putting a overnight load of wood into one.


----------



## madhattie (Aug 22, 2010)

albertj03 said:
			
		

> I just started looking for a new stove to replace my little CFM stove. I noticed these stoves at Lowes and just saw them on the Tractor Supply website. They look nice and the price is right. Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/home-i...states-stove-2000-pedestal-wood-stove-1098917



I looked at the user manual for this (model 2000) and it says nothing about whether it is EPA exempt or not. However, the manual provided plenty of information about operating the stove (unlike the user manual for my model).

The manual for the 2000 is here:
http://www.usstove.com/Downloads/Owners Manuals/2000,2500.pdf

One caveat.... The product plate attached to the back of my 2007 model says "made in China". If I was purchasing a wood stove I would look for something else. I'm stuck with this one because I had no input about what wood stove the landlord would provide.


----------



## madhattie (Aug 22, 2010)

summit said:
			
		

> Epa exempt units have wide open fixed air inlets in lieu of a 2ndry burner: i.e you can't shut them down. These units will not give you a good long burn, and burn up fuel pretty quickly unless you "modify them", thus making them burn very dirty. You can use 'em, but it's feast or famine, raging hot or no burn at all. I'd shy away from putting a overnight load of wood into one.



Thank you. I've always used wood stoves with air inlet controls. The main reason I went looking for the user manual was to find out how to control the air intake and thus the burn on this stove. Now I'm disgusted. Obviously the landlord knows nothing about wood stoves. I will have to try discussing it with them. I may wind up buying a wood stove after all.


----------



## albertj03 (Aug 22, 2010)

I looked at a Pacific Energy Super 27 yesterday and with the sales PE is having it's only a few hundred dollars more than a box store stove. I'm leaning towards the 27 right now but would like to see an Englander 30nc in person before making a final decision.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 23, 2010)

I believe HD is still selling them this year. 

Matt


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 23, 2010)

I love my 30-NC but the Super 27 will do a fine job for you. PE makes great wood stoves.


----------



## albertj03 (Aug 23, 2010)

Home Depot is for sure. My local store didn't have any today when I was there but they will be getting them in soon they said.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 23, 2010)

fwiw, if you look at both of those stove with the doors open, especially photo 2, you can see the dust shadow from the door gasket.  Many cast iron stoves have a slightly raised lip on the door frame that the door gasket presses into making a good positive seal.  I'm not sure if other plate steel stoves have a flat face that the door closes against, but those stoves do not look like they would pass the dollar bill test brand new.  Imagine in a few months when the gasket compresses and settles in, I can see lots of extra air getting in around the door making it unruly and possibly over heating.  Save up and step up to better quality so you're not looking to upgrade in another year or so...

Jon


----------



## albertj03 (Aug 23, 2010)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> fwiw, if you look at both of those stove with the doors open, especially photo 2, you can see the dust shadow from the door gasket.  Many cast iron stoves have a slightly raised lip on the door frame that the door gasket presses into making a good positive seal.  I'm not sure if other plate steel stoves have a flat face that the door closes against, but those stoves do not look like they would pass the dollar bill test brand new.  Imagine in a few months when the gasket compresses and settles in, I can see lots of extra air getting in around the door making it unruly and possibly over heating.  Save up and step up to better quality so you're not looking to upgrade in another year or so...
> 
> Jon



Here is a picture of the PE 27 with the door open. The difference is easily noticeable.


----------



## dondude (Aug 23, 2010)

I looked at the us stove at TSC before I bought my englander 30. Baffles are welded in, so no replacing them. Got my englander delivered for $900 no tax or shipping best investment I ever made. Uses much less wood than my old ashley and heats my 2300 sq foot ranch enough that you think your in the tropics. Lol. Use to keep house at 67 degrees during the day and 64 degrees at night with propane. My wife and kids say they are cold when temp goes below 80 degrees in the coldest weather up here in Michigan. Yes we are all spoiled by this great stove.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 23, 2010)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> fwiw, if you look at both of those stove with the doors open, especially photo 2, you can see the dust shadow from the door gasket.  Many cast iron stoves have a slightly raised lip on the door frame that the door gasket presses into making a good positive seal.  I'm not sure if other plate steel stoves have a flat face that the door closes against, but those stoves do not look like they would pass the dollar bill test brand new.  Imagine in a few months when the gasket compresses and settles in, I can see lots of extra air getting in around the door making it unruly and possibly over heating.  Save up and step up to better quality so you're not looking to upgrade in another year or so...
> 
> Jon



Yeah I was concerned about not having the "knife edge" seal for the door like my old stove had. What has actually happened it that my door gaskets are lasting a lot longer and the sucker passes the dollar bill test heading into its fifth season with the original gasket.

 PS: The door gaskets in both of my Jotuls are looking ragged in less time than the steel stove has been burning. That ridge is tearing them up.


----------

